

Deploying Django on dotCloud - an insiders story - elena0314
http://blog.dotcloud.com/deploying-django-on-dotcloud-an-insiders-stor

======
jpetazzo
Btw, if people want to play with Django+MongoDB, there is this:

<https://github.com/jpetazzo/django-and-mongodb-on-dotcloud>

Clone the repo. Push to dotCloud. Done. You just deployed a MongoDB server and
a pristine Django configured to use it :-)

~~~
dpritchett
Note to PaaS providers: Getting this type of "skeleton" on GitHub for each of
the most common 10 or 20 deployment stacks would be _fantastic_ for getting me
to default to PaaS deployment.

As it stands right now I'll build my own little local Sinatra or Flask or
Django app and then slowly integrate it with my own database and then flail
about with VPS-hosted Apache or Nginx. I'd really love to be able to start
from a nice easy deployment foundation like one of these, but retrofitting it
onto an existing VPS-based solution is less fun than it oughta be.

~~~
shykes
Check out <http://github.com/dotcloud> , there are quite a few of these
skeletons and if you request one we'll happily add it!

------
prayag
Just wanted to give a shout out to dotcloud.

We have been using dotcloud for our django hosting since django 1.2.6 and are
very happy with the results. Their support is excellent and their platform is
very easy to use. Most importantly the platform is very flexible allowing for
deep configurability.

------
anotherjesse
I'd love to see this having an actual story "deploying django on dotcloud" -
this has less content than the front page of dotcloud.com

How did this get to the front page?

~~~
shykes
There's a detailed Django tutorial in dotCloud's docs:
<http://docs.dotcloud.com/tutorials/python/django/>

------
dannyr
If only Dotcloud has a more affordable plan. I'd happily pay $50 to host my
small, low-traffic hobby projects.

~~~
shykes
Danny, that is a common request and we have an offering coming soon that I
think you will like. Feel free to contact us for a preview!

